# treball, feina; trabajo; empleo



## Mei

Hola companys!

Quan en castellà diem "trabajo" es pot traduir com a "treball" pero si estem parlant de "trabajo, empleo, etc", dirieu que "trabajo: treball" i que "empleo: feina" o tant "trabajo" com "empleo" dirieu que es "feina"?

Quin embolic, espero que ho entengueu... 

Salut canalla!

Mei


----------



## babep

Complicat ho és!

Has pensat que la traducció de "Oficina de empleo" pot esser "Oficina de treball" pero no sona tant bé "Oficina de feina"?


----------



## betulina

Ei, Mei!

Doncs depèn del context d'aquest "trabajo", però jo diria que quan ens referim a allò amb què ens guanyem el pa, l'ocupació, és més genuí _feina_. Quan en castellà diem "me voy al trabajo" (que no diríem _empleo_, però n'és un sinònim) en català a mi només em sona bé dir "me'n vaig a la feina".

És això a què et referies?


----------



## betulina

babep said:


> Complicat ho és!
> 
> Has pensat que la traducció de "Oficina de empleo" pot esser "Oficina de treball" pero no sona tant bé "Oficina de feina"?



Hola, Babep! 

"Oficina de empleo" diria que s'hauria de traduir com a "oficina d'ocupació". 

Salut!


----------



## Mei

betulina said:


> Ei, Mei!
> 
> Doncs depèn del context d'aquest "trabajo", però jo diria que quan ens referim a allò amb què ens guanyem el pa, l'ocupació, és més genuí _feina_. Quan en castellà diem "me voy al trabajo" (que no diríem _empleo_, però n'és un sinònim) en català a mi només em sona bé dir "me'n vaig a la feina".
> 
> És això a què et referies?



Sí, és això. També tinc dubtes a l'hora de traduïr "demanda de empleo", es pot dir "demanda de feina" i quedar-me tant ample? Què en penseu? No em sona bé.... 

Gràcies

Mei


----------



## betulina

Mei said:


> Sí, és això. També tinc dubtes a l'hora de tradu*i*r "demanda de empleo", es pot dir "demanda de feina" i quedar-me tan (ampla - tranquil·la)? Què en penseu? No em sona bé....
> 
> Gràcies
> 
> Mei



Trobo que és un tema una mica complicat perquè a vegades es fa servir "feina" i a vegades "treball" en el mateix sentit. Per exemple: "la meva feina", però "permís de treball", "lloc de treball". 

En aquest cas que dius... per exemple, "hay mucha demanda de empleo", jo sí, jo diria "hi ha molta demanda de feina". Per mi és la paraula "genuïna". "Demanda de treball" em sona molt malament, però bé, potser és qüestió d'orella o de gustos. Després també hi ha "ocupació".

Ho he buscat al google i apareixen més referències de "demanda de feina" que de les altres, però bé, no és Sant Google. 

No sé si t'ajuda això!


----------



## Mei

betulina said:


> No sé si t'ajuda això!



I tant, ets un Sol! 

Gràcies per les correccions!

Mei


----------



## ampurdan

Parlant, jo diria "busco feina", però no se m'hagués ocorregut dir "demanda de feina". La paraula feina em sonava una mica informal... Però al diccionari no ve qualificada així. Em penso que la Betulina té raó.


----------



## Mei

ampurdan said:


> Parlant, jo diria "busco feina", però no se m'hagués ocorregut dir "demanda de feina". La paraula feina em sonava una mica informal... Però al diccionari no ve qualificada així. Em penso que la Betulina té raó.



Sí, jo també ho penso. "Demanda de feina" no ho havia sentit mai però em van demanar una traducció i no sabia quina podia ser la millor.

Gràcies a tots!

Mei


----------

